
OS X bash Update 1.0 – OS X Mavericks - tambourine_man
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1769?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US
======
tucosan
I can't believe the download page does not use SSL.

~~~
nizmow
I can't believe we're having this discussion again (it caused drama in the
libreSSL thread too). The packages are signed by Apple. You don't need SSL to
distribute signed packages.

~~~
tucosan
Instead of leaving a snarky comment you could have simply pointed to the right
resource:
[http://support.apple.com/kb/ht5044](http://support.apple.com/kb/ht5044)

[edit] Even said resource which provides the SHA1 for apples packages does not
have SSL encryption, so now I have to hunt down a page that IS encrypted and
provides the SHA1. This is far from good practice.

